# Edwin jagger Chatsworth v Merkur 34C Review



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Thought id post up a few pics and my thoughts on the Edwin jagger Chatsworth v Merkur 34C as i now have both and tend to be high on peoples lists when taking the plunge.

I purchased the EJ Chatsworth in late december along with everything i would need to start off. Being very happy with the razor and technique im now moving away from the derby blades and current shaving cream to just fine tune my kit.

Really fancying a change and maybe a daily razor i got the Merkur 34C off here and with the Gillette 7 O'Clock blades really got on well.

Heres some side by side pics as you can see this two are pretty similar, the EJ Chatsworth is a 3 part razor where as the 34C has 3 parts a screw system at the bottom of the handle doesnt come apart making it 2 parts when stripped for cleaning.




























Anyway, I find they are both very nice to use, i like the longer EJ handle but get on really well with the weight of the shorter handled 34C.

IMO both cracking razors so you pays your money, you takes your choice.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder how you would fare with the 38C, which I think is just the 34C but with a longer handle.

I'm still waiting for my 34C to arrive.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the Merkur Futur 700 and it is nothing but a joy to use...

:thumb:


----------



## Desaster (Oct 23, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I have the Merkur Futur 700 and it is nothing but a joy to use...
> 
> :thumb:


I can second that!
There's nothing like a Merkur and although I did not believe it at first it's absolutely true!


----------

